# Salem Canal (NJ)



## bassassassin8 (May 9, 2010)

Fished the Salem Canal for the 1st time w/ my dad today 8:15AM-12:45PM. Air temps 47-57 degrees, not sure on water temps. Stained water and was breezy to gusty conditions which made it rough. Managed 3 lmb bass w/ the biggest going 3lb 6oz. all caught pitching reaction innovation beavers. Felt good to get some stink on the boat! We missed fish on soft jerkbaits, worms, boogie baits too. Saw alotta ducks there..had an eagle follow us n watched an osprey feed her chicks. Here's the 1st two bass, didnt' bother takin' a pic of the 3rd, it was in the middle of these two size wise. :-D


----------



## ACarbone624 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job Ryan! =D> How do you like the new boat?


----------



## bassassassin8 (May 9, 2010)

Lol we're still learnin'. Got the motor up & runnin' today..ran flawless for the most part..Still tryin to get comfortable runnin' the trollin' motor & fish but each time it's gettin easier to do. I gotta invest in a butt seat vs the reg fold up. It's a pain tryin' to work the motor and fish and have it constantly hittin me behind the knees. Launching went smoother than the last time..Everything'll just improve as time goes on 8)


----------



## shamoo (May 9, 2010)

Hey Ryan, welcome to the site, I have a tinboat sticker that would look good on your ride, later on if you decide to pimp out your jon you should check out some of the beauties our members have completed, they'll blow your mind. 

I know Ryan from another site, he can catch fish in a mud puddle, Tinboats will certainly benefit from Ryans enthusiam to the sport we all love, welcome again my friend =D>


----------



## jigster60 (May 9, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet........................... :WELCOME: .........................................JIGGY


----------



## G3_Guy (May 10, 2010)

Nice LM Ryan! Thanks for the report and the pics!


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2010)

nice job man! Those waters look killer!


----------



## bassassassin8 (May 10, 2010)

shamoo said:


> Hey Ryan, welcome to the site, I have a tinboat sticker that would look good on your ride, later on if you decide to pimp out your jon you should check out some of the beauties our members have completed, they'll blow your mind.
> 
> I know Ryan from another site, he can catch fish in a mud puddle, Tinboats will certainly benefit from Ryans enthusiam to the sport we all love, welcome again my friend =D>



Thanks for the kind words Moo  


Thanks for the welcomes guys! 8)


----------



## ober51 (May 10, 2010)

Glad you're here, but I warn you, it's not as vulgar as bassnj 8) Each place is pretty neat, though, ha.

Any pics of your boat?


----------



## fish devil (May 10, 2010)

:twisted: Another Jersey fisherman!!! Welcome aboard Ryan!!! =D>


----------



## robr3004 (May 11, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Another Jersey fisherman!!! Welcome aboard Ryan!!! =D>


I second that. =D> 

It's been a long times since I fished the Salem Canal...wish I lived closer to South Jersey.


----------



## njTom (May 11, 2010)

Looks like we are getting a decent amount of guys on here from NJ. Maybe we could have a TinBoat.NJ outing/gathering?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 12, 2010)

Nice pig there in the second pic! Welcome aboard.


----------

